# Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne



## Wohingenau (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
als ich letzte Woche an den Maas Seen war, hat mich der am Ufer befindliche Gegenwind schon sehr genervt. Der hat das Posenangeln so gut wie unmöglich gemacht. Es waren Sekunden die der Wind gebraucht hat, meine Pose ans Ufer zurück zu bringen.
Gestern kam mein Kumpel und ich auf eine Idee... entstanden aus Quatsch erzählen.

Ich bin auch noch leidenschaftlicher Drohnen-Pilot und Filme des öfteren schöne Landschaften wenn ich in Holland usw bin.

Meine Idee:

Denkt ihr es bringt mir etwas, wenn ich es schaffen würde meinen Montur (60g Laufblei mit Köderfisch) mit hilfe meiner  Drohne so ca 200m weit rauszuziehen..?

Habe das bei YT schon oft gesehen beim Brandungsangeln. 
Ob es bei einem großen See auch was bringt? #:


----------



## trawar (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Ohne es zu testen wirst du es nie wissen.


----------



## Eff (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Funktionieren wird das sicherlich. 

Je nach Tragkraft der Drohne kannst du die Montage ja auch direkt daran tüddeln |uhoh:


----------



## TeeHawk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Das wird funktionieren. Gibt ja inzwischen sogar spezialisierte, wasserdichte Drohnen, die sogar auf dem Wasser landen und wieder abheben können, wie die Splashdrone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VpUx9jNUwg


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Komisch das die Leute immer denken, die dicksten Fische gibt es nur am anderen Ufer?
Solange mit diesem weiten Abspannen niemand eingeschränkt wird, ist dies OK.
Nur ist dies aber zumeist der Fall, dass andere eben doch eingeschränkt werden.
Bei uns wurden da besonders Karpfenangler auffällig, die meinten 300m weit anspannen zu müssen und so ihre Kollegen stark behinderten.
Zunächst wurde dann ein Angeln nur auf "Wurfdistanz" im Schein fest geschrieben.
Aber die Vögel konnten plötzlich alle mindestens 150m weit werfen!
Jetzt steht ganz klar 70m drin, die auch im Zweifel vom GW abgemessen werden!

Jürgen


----------



## juergent60 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*



Wohingenau schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es bringt mir etwas, wenn ich es schaffen würde meinen Montur (60g Laufblei mit Köderfisch) mit hilfe meiner  Drohne so ca 200m weit rauszuziehen..?



Geile Idee.....könnte dem Vorhaben aus rechtlicher Sicht aber nur zustimmen, wenn es mir im Gegenzug erlaubt wäre, eine DRAK (Drohnenabwehrkanone) besitzen und auch benützen zu dürfen.


----------



## Eff (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Ich seh’s wie Jürgen - die Mentalität das ganze Gewässer mit Montagen zu belagern, einfach nur weil ich’s kann, ist ein Spiegelbild der heutigen "mir das meiste" Einstellung. 

Wenn ich 300 Meter entfernt angeln will, setze ich mich in die Nähe des zu beangelnden Bereiches, wenn das Ufer schlecht oder nicht zu begehen ist, hab ich schlicht PP- persönliches Pech.


----------



## Wohingenau (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Echt jetzt..?
Es gibt ein Vorschrift wie weit man raus werden darf? ;+

Dann werde ich es lieber sein lassen.

Hätte es natürlich eh nur gemacht wenn ich damit keinen behindere...versteht sich von selbst #6


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*



juergent60 schrieb:


> wenn es mir im Gegenzug erlaubt wäre, eine DRAK (Drohnenabwehrkanone) besitzen und auch benützen zu dürfen.



DRAK=Zwille

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/

Jürgen


----------



## Wohingenau (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Da fällt mir ein...gibt es in Angel Shops nicht schon fergesteuerte Boote die das gleiche machen...nur auf dem Wasserweg?


----------



## zanderzone (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Is in den Niederlanden das Drohnenfliegen nicht verboten? 

Glaube man braucht dort ne Genehmigung..


----------



## Wohingenau (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Verbot gibt es...aber nur an Flughäfen, Kasernen, über Wohngebiete usw.
Über Landschaften kein Problem...solange auf "Sicht" geflogen wird und nicht höher als 100m.
Ich habe außerdem alle benötigten Papiere die benötige um zu fliegen... Kenntnisnachweis usw.
Da meine Drohne unter 2kg wiegt, gelten eh nicht alle Regeln die es gibt für mich.
Trotzdem habe ich alle Bescheinigungen gemacht.


----------



## Wohingenau (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Hm...ohne euch zu nahe zu treten...aber es hört sich ein bisschen so an als wäre es so...
"Da hat jemand eine nicht ganz so schlechte Idee...aber ich habe nicht die Möglichkeiten dazu. Also muß ich es ******* finden und es schlecht reden"

Bin ich als Drohnen-Pilot aber gewohnt...da braucht man ein dickes Fell. 
Die Presse schreibt ja nur negativ über uns...ihr könnt nichts dafür  #h


----------



## Snâsh (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Hey,


ich find die Idee klasse. Wieso denn nicht, solange du niemanden damit störst oder zu Nah am FKK-Badebereich fliegst 
Futterboote gibts es, es gibt manche die Schießen Ihre Montagen mit CO2-Kanonen raus (Gibt irgendwo ein Video am Meer). Gibt es nicht sogar gezieltes Angeeln mit Drachen am Meer (Australien oder so).
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, die auch mit einer Drohne verbessert werden können.
Ich kenne mittlerweile 2 Videos wo Live-Bisse mit der Drohne zu sehen sind. Einfach der HAMMER:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Ich finde es ist schon ein Unterschied, solche Mittel z.B. an einem Meeresstrand zu benutzen, wenn es nicht gerade ein Badestrand ist.
Oder eben an einem stark frequentierten Binnengewässer, wie in Holland in Grenznähe, wo eigentlich immer damit zu rechnen ist, dass z.B. Raubfisch angelnde Bootsangler vorbei kommen und die Montage "aufrechen".
Wenn du aber meinst weitesgehend ungestört zu sein, an diesem See, dann machs doch.
Das Problem ist, dass wenn doch Leute eingeschränkt werden, im Nachgang immer mit Verboten der Methode zu rechnen ist.
Dann wird nämlich Futterboot, Drohne, oder andere "Wurfkrücken" verboten.
Bei uns ist es inzwischen soweit, dass Gastanglern auch das Bootsangeln verboten wurde, dies war Jahrzehnte lang kein Problem, bis sich eben rücksichtslose Kollegen breit machten!
Das Fehlverhalten Einzelner bringt fast automatische Verbote von denen dann alle betroffen sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Snâsh (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Sobald eine Methode von einer bestimmten "Art" Mensch aufgenommen wird, muss sie verboten werden um Gleichberechtigung zu erzeugen. Ich kenne es vom Spinnangeln zur genüge, das ganz Flussabschnitte gesperrt werden.
Sorgt regelmäßig zu lautstarken Auseinandersetzungen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Ob das an einem Binnengewässer Sinn macht, sei mal dahingestellt, fuckt is, es funktioniert. Ich würde es jederzeit machen, wenn ich so ein Gerät hätte und der Meinung wäre, ich muss raus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVFT8XdN-iE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTlCjV_Rt6Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdUZqOoAq4

usw. usw...


----------



## Wohingenau (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auswurfhilfe mit einer Drohne*

Danke für die Links Sten #6

Ja das es funktionieren habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Natürlich macht man es nicht an Binnengewässern. War gestern an einem Maas See...habe auch meine Drohne mit gehabt...hab es aber nicht gemacht.
Der See war auch teilweise eine Badeanstalt und es waren zu viele Boote unterwegs.
Werde aber noch eine Gelegenheit finden...und dann berichten.

Ich habe aber nicht so ein Spielzeug wie der in dem Karpfen Video.
#h


----------

